# aura what type of brush



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

what type of brush are you finding to work best with aura?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

thepainterr4you said:


> what type of brush are you finding to work best with aura?


I have good luck with the wooster extra firm


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

They recommend using the Benjamin Moore Extra Firm brush, which is a little different from the wooster from what I am told. I've used it and like it quite a bit. I use it for exteriors too when I do them, which isn't often.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The same brush I would use with any other paint.

Its paint. Use rollers and brushes as usual. I dont buy into the special items they are marketing as specific to Aura.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm still experimenting
Basically my old standbys are doing fine, but I like a firm brush anyway
The Purdy XL, Wooster XF
My Corona didn't do well, but it's pretty old
If I can find a new one out here I'll try a fresh one

I have had good luck with the Purdy Chinex also
Weird, but I guess the firm bristles but soft tips work well with it
Don't hold a lot of paint, but the Aura you can't load up like the Regal when cutting in corners anyway...it'll sag on you
I'm digging them for some reason


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The Chinex do hold paint nicely, and what I really like about them is that they clean up as good as new every single time for longer than the other blends, it seems.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Its paint. Use rollers and brushes as usual.


I did not have success with a wool roller
As much as I enjoy them with Regal (etc.), I did not care for them with the Aura
It just didn't seem to work...didn't hold and release enough...not sure why


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> ...what I really like about them is that they clean up as good as new every single time for longer than the other blends, it seems.


Especially with the Aura
I guess with no solvents based tints (that other latex paints use) that helps anyway...but dang the Chinex/Aura is like a new brush for each job


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The Chinex do hold paint nicely, and what I really like about them is that they clean up as good as new every single time for longer than the other blends, it seems.


I agree the chinex clean up like a dream


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*chinex*

have have seen them recomend that 

that is the reason i asked 

never used a chinex with it will see how i like it tomorrow

thanks


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wooster chinex brush and Wooster 50/50 roller sleeve.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Wooster chinex brush and Wooster 50/50 roller sleeve.



a 50/50 sleeve for aura? way to much stipple in my opinion, they recommend a 3/8 woven or micro fiber...


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

The mirco-fiber roller covers work very well with aura either 3/8 or 5/16...I dont know if any of you guys haver ever used an ALL-PRO series brush, but i love them...


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

and fyi wooster makes the all pro series which i did not even realize!!!


----------

